# Need a new bench...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Need a new bench. Has to allow for supine, incline and decline positions, have an adjustable seat pad, and a leg hold-down option.

Currently looking at the York FTS Flex Bench (already own the FTS Flat to Incline Bench), the Body-Solid GFID71, and the Body-Craft F602.

Any recommendations?


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

I have the body-solid one but can't comment on the others.

It's nowhere near commercial quality. It's also a quite narrow width.

Light enough to move around easily. Can accommodate a leg extension or preacher attachment.

It does a job but I'd rather have picked up a second hand or refurbed commercial quality bench.


----------

